# lets see your rimfire mods!



## goob (Nov 7, 2010)

I have many centerfire firearms, but rimfires are my favorite. Anybody have any rimfire's to show off???????????

(I know there's other threads about it but now is now lol, and please don't turn this inta a bickering match like my last thread)


----------



## rayjay (Nov 8, 2010)

Hall action, Hart bbl, Jewel trigger, McMillan stock, RVA tuner, Weaver 36x, $12 a box Eley ammo. All to punch holes in paper.


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice looking rifle, I really like the stock.  Does the barrel weight make a big difference?


----------



## goob (Nov 9, 2010)

awesome rifle! You shoot 50 yards or what? Competition shooter?


----------



## rayjay (Nov 9, 2010)

That rifle is built for unlimited class rimfire Benchrest competition. 50 yds or 50 meters. 25 record bulls, one shot per bull, unlimited sighters, 30 mins time allowed per target. 3 targets constitute a match.

There is a range in Dahlonega that has been holding matches since 2007 and River Bend recently started hosting matches. At River Bend we have a 'Target Rifle' class that is for Anschutz, Suhl, Remington 40x, Kimber 82G, etc that have the original factory bbl.  Some of the factory rifles will shoot right with the unlimited rifles for one target but they don't seem to be able to do it for 3 targets.


----------



## rayjay (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes, the weight on the end of the bbl makes a difference. Sometimes it is a dramatic difference.


----------



## goob (Nov 10, 2010)

Awesome, I'd like to come watch a match!


----------



## rayjay (Nov 10, 2010)

Our last match of the year was Oct 30. Next match will be the 4th Sunday in Feb.


----------



## goob (Nov 10, 2010)

How many shooters?


----------



## rayjay (Nov 10, 2010)

9 is the least number of entrants and 13 was the most. This was our first year so that's not too bad. I may try to get some air rifle shooters to come out next year.


----------



## ScottD (Nov 10, 2010)

Ray - on the last picture of the orange rifle with the one piece rest.  What are the little metal things on the bench in fron tof the shooter?


----------



## rayjay (Nov 10, 2010)

Weights that screw onto the tuner. The RVA tuner he and I use has an alum focus ring. The main tuning is done by adding steel or alum weights. We don't know if the focus ring is really capable of doing any genuine tuning due to it's light weight and location so near the muzzle.  If you look at the pics you will see one rifle with a 'noodle' weight added onto a Harrell's tuner.

Here is a Fudd tuner with some bearing collars to add more weight. I have one rifle that requires all the weights added on to shoot it's best. Adding on that last wgt makes a dramatic difference in the accuracy. Amazingly, when you get the rifle really in tune not only does it have better 'steady wind' accuracy but the wind also doesn't move the bullet around as much as compared to a gun not really in tune.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Nov 10, 2010)

Here is a mod...or two

both Ruger 10/22

The bottom one is a 17mach II with a graphite barrel. 

Both are steel pillar bedded, and agra glas bedded.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Nov 11, 2010)

bedding....


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 13, 2010)

top is a plain ol savage 22.lr with acu trigger and bull barrel trigger has been worked to 2lb
2nd from top is a marlin 17hmr with 2lb trigger
3rd from top is marlin 22mag with cammo paint and 2lb trigger, most accurate magnum ive ever shot. 1 ragged whole at 100yds with hornady vmax ammo
4th from top is ruger 77/22 magnum with green mt fluted bull barrel, 1.5lb trigger
last ain't a rimfire but its a 77/22hornet


----------



## goob (Nov 13, 2010)

tree cutter 08 said:


> top is a plain ol savage 22.lr with acu trigger and bull barrel trigger has been worked to 2lb
> 2nd from top is a marlin 17hmr with 2lb trigger
> 3rd from top is marlin 22mag with cammo paint and 2lb trigger, most accurate magnum ive ever shot. 1 ragged whole at 100yds with hornady vmax ammo
> 4th from top is ruger 77/22 magnum with green mt fluted bull barrel, 1.5lb trigger
> last ain't a rimfire but its a 77/22hornet



Where'd you get that hornet?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 13, 2010)

got that one at the old old shulers about 10yr ago. had one just like it that you wound up with i think. got my to shoot 1/4in groups at 100yds but the load is a little weak but faster than a magnum. would'nt trade that gun for nothin. killed alot of game with that gun!


----------



## goob (Nov 16, 2010)

tree cutter 08 said:


> got that one at the old old shulers about 10yr ago. had one just like it that you wound up with i think. got my to shoot 1/4in groups at 100yds but the load is a little weak but faster than a magnum. would'nt trade that gun for nothin. killed alot of game with that gun!



Ive got my load wrote down, I will get it to you, It does about the same.


----------



## deputyatnight (Nov 16, 2010)

10/22 I redid after getting an approved Form 1 back.  I cut the barrel down and fitted a silencer portion to it, resulting in a barrel length of 16.1" total, then I refinished the barrel and receiver, along with the metal parts of the stock, with Norrell Molyresin.  The stock is a Butler Creek Folder I cut to fit.  The setup functions perfectly with cheap Remington Subsonics, and all you really hear is the action and bullet impact.


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt (Nov 17, 2010)

The scope is a Leupold 6.5x20x40
The gun is a Ruger 10/22 with the tactical barrel

I bought this set up for my wife this year from a guy for $300


----------



## MoonPie (Nov 17, 2010)

Marlin 783 WMR. 2 lb. trigger. About 36 yrs. old. Redone stock about 6 yrs. back.


----------



## goob (Nov 17, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Marlin 783 WMR. 2 lb. trigger. About 36 yrs. old. Redone stock about 6 yrs. back.



NOTHING BUT NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 17, 2010)

yea let me know sometime. im working with my 257 weatherby and some 22-250 loads right now. probably start working on some loads for the hornet after deer season.


----------



## goob (Nov 17, 2010)

tree cutter 08 said:


> yea let me know sometime. im working with my 257 weatherby and some 22-250 loads right now. probably start working on some loads for the hornet after deer season.



Ive got a load for my remmy BDL with 55gr vmax's. Ive also got a load for a buddy's 22-250 Remmy SPS Tac, w/a 40 gr varmint grenade. I will have to look. Nothing I load is hot either.


----------



## GAR (Nov 18, 2010)

*Rimfire mods*

Nothing fancy. H&R M12 and a 40x HB. Both are set up for iron sights.

Lots of fun and inexpensive to shoot! Even with the price of good target ammo!!!

Tom


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is a rifle I bought at a gun show several years ago as a neglected $75 beater. Here she is with power custom guts and some tinkering.


----------



## johnweaver (Nov 30, 2010)

What is good amo for a 10\22?  These are amazing rifles!


----------



## snipertime (Nov 30, 2010)

bighonkinjeep said:


> Here is a rifle I bought at a gun show several years ago as a neglected $75 beater. Here she is with power custom guts and some tinkering.



 That router work on the stock looks awesome !!!! Did you do it yourself ???


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Dec 29, 2010)

Did it with a dremel. The bad news I later found out I had butchered a very very early original rifle with a walnut stock. The good news It's my rifle and I like it.


----------

